# Team dressage - the routine/test?



## VioletStripe (7 August 2012)

First off - GO TEAM GB!!!!  Was lucky enough to go, after getting tickets at 10:30 last night. Anyway, huge congrats, everyone did beautifully!

Now, just a-wondering where I can/if I can find the written routine/test thing (whichever terminology is more 'correct'). Obviously I shan't be trying it myself (I can dream ), but would like to see it written down to tell my mum exactly what they had to do (my memory is appalling, I can remember most of it but not all ) anyway, does anyone know where I can find it? I'm pretty sad and would love it as a momento too, such a proud moment and am chuffed to bits I was there haha. Was thinking it might be in the daily programme... paid a fiver, nothing useful in it. Gah. If anyone can remember it, or link me to it, or tell me where to find it, I would be hugely grateful and can offer cherry bakewell tarts and coffee


----------



## Ce'Nedra (7 August 2012)

Horse and Hound issue 26 July printed all the dressage tests for the Olympics.  I hope that helps.


----------



## VioletStripe (7 August 2012)

Thank you  Luckily my friend has that issue so yay!


----------



## Ce'Nedra (7 August 2012)

That's good.  I was going to take me copy into work and scan for you, but wasn't too sure about copyright issues etc.  Especially as this is H&H Forum!


----------



## Chirmapops (8 August 2012)

FEI tests are different copyright to BD and they make them available to download on the website for free - have a look here: http://www.fei.org/disciplines/officials-organisers/organisers/dressage/dressage-tests/

There's the "normal" special and the Olympic one


----------

